# Engine Cleaning & Painting



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I wouldn't mention this but my engine was sitting for a long time out in the weather and is staring to rust so I was thinking of getting it cleaned before I have add performance parts. Has anyone priced this for an 8v block?


----------

